# Still Learning - Wheels



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

Since I'm in "Learning" mode, I do a lot of "just looking". That helps me find out what I don't know.

So I ran across the following on that auction site.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KADEE-520-3...210226?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item51a73e03b2 &
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KADEE-530-3...210374?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item51a73e0446

Code 88? Code 110? I've seen code 83 & code 100 track, and understand whats the diff. But wheels???? 
Is there a specific/recommended wheel for certain track? Can someone explain code88 & 110 wheels to me?

thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's gotta be the wheel flange height, I'd think?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It wheel widths. Code 88 is .880 considered semi-scale width
Normal HO wheels widths are Code 110.
Word of caution semi-scale wheels will fall off of the rails on cheap switches and crossings!


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

NIMT said:


> It wheel widths. Code 88 is .880 considered semi-scale width
> Normal HO wheels widths are Code 110.
> Word of caution semi-scale wheels will fall off of the rails on cheap switches and crossings!


 I've been blaming my tankers and a few flats for being mongrels and jumping the points, I checked on the new steel wheels I'd fitted to them, yep, ruddy semi scale. Now the change over would use most of the new bag of 100 Atlas wheels that arrived last week, I check them, beauty they are 110 code, when I went to fit them to my Athearn wagons they are 1/16" too short and wont fit. 
I'm wheely not having a good run.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Can you mic the one's that you need and I'll be able to tell you if the one I just sent pat will work for you.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

off topic, but the low ridin machine in your avatar, that yours? that looks sweet as.
any larger pics/info on that


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

broox said:


> off topic, but the low ridin machine in your avatar, that yours? that looks sweet as.
> any larger pics/info on that


It's not mine, but it was my great grandfathers and his brothers, Shay.











Bit of a story here.
http://railshop.com.au/prod19.htm


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Thats pretty sweet BK, reading now. Any more info on the T Ford Railcar?

But I was actually talking about Aircooled's VW thats running on the bump stops


----------

